# Pictures of my maltese



## Orla

walking with my parents pomeranian mix 



























After the haircut


----------



## LEUllman

What a cutie!


----------



## Orla

LEUllman said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Caniche

So cute! And no tear stains!


----------



## Orla

Caniche said:


> So cute! And no tear stains!


Thanks! He has a tiny bit of staining under one eye right now, but I'm going to get the vet to check if his tear duct is blocked at his annual check up next month. I definitely don't want staining!


----------



## Theo'sMom

Adorable! Love the blow dry montage.


----------



## Suddenly

OMG he is such a ham!!! He is so adorable. I Love Him!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla

Theo'sMom said:


> Adorable! Love the blow dry montage.


Thank you 



Suddenly said:


> OMG he is such a ham!!! He is so adorable. I Love Him!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles

He is adorable!
And by the way, Teaka's BFF is a Maltese - they can play for hours and are so cute together - I think a Tpoo will be a great addition to your family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy

Precious!


----------



## elaine amj

Such a darling! Before I got Dim Sum, I wanted a Maltese. Super hard to find an adult one to adopt though. My fave breed is the Yorkie - but a Maltese is so similar in looks and yet looked better adapted to young children being around. 

I'm enjoying my poodle though - never realised what an amazing breed they are until I had one of my own!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Milo is_ darling!!_ You are so going_ love_ having a poodle to groom and keep looking pretty too! Can't wait until you bring one into your home. Fabulous photos!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Prooobably one of the cutest maltese dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Well, I don't think it is possible to be any cuter than that! He looks like a most adorable stuffed toy! PAWSITIVELY precious!


----------



## Orla

Thank you for all the lovely comments about Milo 
I know he will love having a poodle brother or sister!


----------



## liljaker

It is so nice to see a maltese without tear stains!!! Beautiful.


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi, Orla and Milo! Nice to see you on here! :cheers2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

He is just adorable. I love how you do his pony tails. I'm going to try that with Matisse. Great photos. He looks so smiley and happy.


----------



## Carley's Mom

My first dog as an adult that I picked, was a little guy just like yours... so cute.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Welcome! Milo is gorgeous! Pics definately show how committed you are! I don't doubt you will probably own two of the best groomed dogs ever, once you have your poodle!


----------



## CT Girl

Milo is so adorable!  I can't wait to see picture of Milo with your new poodle puppy.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Wow, if the Maltese I see around here looked like Milo, I would have one. He's beautiful!

(all the ones I've seen have been BY bred and not well groomed) Hmmm, maybe I need a Maltese....................


----------



## Orla

Thank you all for the wonderful comments about Milo! 

Here he is on Valentine's Day


----------



## hopetocurl

BorderKelpie said:


> Wow, if the Maltese I see around here looked like Milo, I would have one. He's beautiful!
> 
> (all the ones I've seen have been BY bred and not well groomed) Hmmm, maybe I need a Maltese....................


Of course, you need a maltese!!

Will.not.change.my.mind! Trying hard to stay focused on the poodle...he is a cutie!!


----------



## CT Girl

I am definitely in the Milo fan club. He is so stinking cute!!! Are any poodle puppies on the horizon? I can only imagine the adorable pictures we will see with Milo and a puppy.


----------



## liljaker

Just adorable. My parents had a malteese named Angel when I was young, your little one reminded me of her when she was a pup. Beautiful.


----------



## Orla

CT Girl said:


> I am definitely in the Milo fan club. He is so stinking cute!!! Are any poodle puppies on the horizon? I can only imagine the adorable pictures we will see with Milo and a puppy.



I'm waiting at the moment for a breeder to get back to me - last time we spoke she said there should be puppies in Feb/March. Hopefully there will be one suitable for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hicubse

He's sure a cutie!


----------

